# Nettle stings



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone any good ideas about how to soothe nettle stings to a dog's nose?

Angus tried to sniff some nettles today and it took him a couple of hours to stop worrying about it and rubbing at his nose. I'm thinking that if he's going to be that stupid I should start carrying something to ease it but I'm not sure what would be best.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Were there no young dock leaves about?

I suppose a tube of antihistamine cream would be soothing but you would have to check if its safe to use on the nose.

When my Quiver (another BC) was a youngster she went into a ditch full of stinging nettles. She just didn't know what to do with herself and ended up being taken to the vet at 10.30pm...!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't put any creams or sprays on because he would just lick them off. If you notice it happening at the time, look around for some dock leaves and rub them onto the are where he has been stung - nature's remedy! Failing that, an anti-histamine tablet - such as chlorphenamine (piriton) will relieve the pain and itching.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

talking of nettles when your looking for sum thing unusual to do to get you out of the doldrums try rolling naked in a bed of nettles and let use no the results


----------



## Mir (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree with the dock leaf suggestions, Alan keeps stepping on nettles at the moment even though I try to guide him round them and hunting for a dock leaf is definitely worth it to sooth the irritation immediately. To also aid it, this is going to sound grim, but if you spit on the dock leaf before rubbing it on Angus' nose, as saliva is a natural healing remedy, it works with the antihistamine from the dock leaf to sooth the pain. Works just the same for dogs as it does for humans  xx


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Aloe vera would be soothing and non toxic if licked off, I'm sure you can find a little tube at health food shops which will be easy to carry with you. I don't know about you but I can never find a dock leaf when I need one!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww poor Angus  Tummels had nettle stings on his belly(his baldy belly lol) and will avoid them whenever possible!!!

Maybe some sudocrem? It's great for rashes/stings etc and it's not dangerous if Angus licks it off 

Dock leaves are never around when i need them


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I have two dogs here that have allergic reactions to nettle stings, they bring them both out in hives and the itch drives them insane

By advice from my vet both my girls have piriton every day throughout the months when nettles are about. I also have aleo vera gel at hand to take the sting out and ease the discomfort from their skin


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I've given half a Piriton to my young yellow Lab in the past, as she really used to suffer badly from the effects of nettles. She's much better this year but I still have Piriton in the house for those extra-itchy days.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Dock leaves are never around when i need them


there were plenty of dock leaves around - persuading Angus to stand still during an exciting walk with new friends long enough to rub leaves on his nose was the problem.

It was the fact that he was still obviously bothered by it 3-4 hours later that was the problem. He'd be fine for a while then suddenly start trying to rub his nose on the ground and paw at it while looking really uncomfortable.

All is well today though - he did manage to back into a clump of nettles to poo but that end's quite well protected with fur so no harm done to him (just to me when I tried to pick it up)


----------

